# R3 Team VS R3



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,

What are the differences between the R3 and the R3 SL Team frame?


----------



## illinicyclist (Sep 16, 2007)

I assume you mean the 2012 R3 and R3 Team--the Team gets a lighter fork (290g), different paintjob, and is overall about 10% lighter than the base R3.


----------

